# Chrome plating services



## silvercreek (Jun 11, 2012)

What chrome plating services are you guys using for your bike parts? Who have you found that does the best service for the money?


----------



## bricycle (Jun 11, 2012)

I have used Proctor's metal finishing(michigan), and was pleased. Smallish stuff was quite reasonable.


----------



## Wayne Adam (Jun 11, 2012)

*I also use Proctor's*

I also had Proctor's Metal Finishing do my chrome in the past. The quality was excellent, the turn around was about 6 weeks, & the price was fair.
 I emailed them a picture of the parts I needed done, and they broke it down piece by piece. I prepped my parts very well so they did not have to do any repair work.
 Repairs would add to the price of course........................Wayne


----------



## ridingtoy (Jun 11, 2012)

What is their email address? I have no desire to have to join facebook just to get in touch with people. I did a search for Proctor's and only got a facebook page I had to logon to in order to contact them. Thanks!

Dave


----------



## Buster1 (Jun 11, 2012)

There's a shop here in Vegas that does mostly cars, but they do anything in chrome or powdercoat.  I can post pics if you want, but I will be going back to them soon.  Great work.

Let me know and i can get your parts in with my next drop-off and maybe we can get a discount for more stuff.

Buster


----------



## bricycle (Jun 11, 2012)

Here ya go....Proctor's, mailto: bryanssecondchance@yahoo.com


----------



## silvercreek (Jun 12, 2012)

bricycle said:


> Here ya go....Proctor's, mailto: bryanssecondchance@yahoo.com




Thanks for the feedback. I sent Proctor's an email.


----------



## ridingtoy (Jun 12, 2012)

bricycle said:


> Here ya go....Proctor's, mailto: bryanssecondchance@yahoo.com




Thank you very much! I had been thinking of posting a question about plating services. There's no one near me, so I'd have to mail parts off to the plater selected. Sometime between now and retirement in a few years I'd like to get a couple trike restorations underway, one of which has several chrome parts - wheel rims and hubs, front fender, truss rods, handlebar, and gooseneck.

Dave


----------



## zephyrblau (Jun 12, 2012)

*Northern California*

I've got a place in Hayward. good work & much better prices than the high end shops in San Jose. don't know if they ship, but can check. 
any other platers  in the Bay Area I should know about ?


----------



## frank-elginfan2 (Jun 12, 2012)

*Atlas Platting Texas*

Quality jobs ,afordable prices and quick,, i been sending parts for to them for years now


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Jun 12, 2012)

Frankford plating just off the betsy ross bridge on the philadelphia side


----------



## silvercreek (Jun 12, 2012)

HIGGINSFOREVER said:


> Frankford Plating just off the Betsy Ross bridge on the Philadelphia side




It appears there are unhappy customers of Frankford Plating.


----------



## HIGGINSFOREVER (Jun 12, 2012)

silvercreek said:


> It appears there unhappy customers of Frankford Plating.




Why do you think i an unhappy with frankford plating


----------



## Andrew Gorman (Jun 12, 2012)

Who is the plater in Hayward?


----------



## dave the wave (Jun 12, 2012)

*you want the best?*

precision plating Quincy IL. simply the best.


----------



## zephyrblau (Jun 12, 2012)

Auto & Truck Bumper Recyclers 

http://www.atbumpers.com/home.nxg



Andrew Gorman said:


> Who is the plater in Hayward?


----------



## silvercreek (Jun 25, 2012)

What is your chrome plating routine? 

I know chrome plating is expensive and generally the more pieces you have the less expensive it can be per piece. If you have parts that need re-chromes, is it usually cheaper to buy a replacement part already plated if you can find them or save up several parts and get them chromed all at once?


----------

